# Applying For Permanent Residence in Canada



## javakiss01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Am presently arranging my documents for application on Canadian Permanent Residence PR. Please can anyone tell me approximately the time it takes to get the PR. Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What class? Skilled Worker (currently closed, you can't apply)? Family class? Investor or Entrepreneur is also currently closed). Provincial nominee?
Here you can find the different categories, and through that site you can also find out how long it takes to get your visa in case you are one of the happy few that can apply for permanent residency at this moment.
Immigrating to Canada
Otherwhise you will have to wait for the new programs that will be announced probably end 2012/early 2013.


----------



## javakiss01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks EVHB in a million. Am actually talking about provincial nominee,


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

javakiss01 said:


> Thanks EVHB in a million. Am actually talking about provincial nominee,


Hi we applied in may through sinp and it takes 6 months at most


----------

